
Documentation unit tests - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2018/Jul/28/documentation-unit-tests/
======
simonw
The key idea here is to write automated tests that check that the core
concepts introspected from a codebase are referenced in the documentation.

It requires keeping the documentation in the same repository as the code,
which I think is a great pattern: it means you can craft single commits that
incorporate the code change, the unit tests and the supporting documentation.
And if you implement documentation unit tests your code review CI system can
help enforce that for you.

------
techate
The documentation is a key success for small business but they could not able
to do because they have a low budget. So cloud service like Google Customer
Service on [https://googlesupport.co/blog/google-play-services-has-
stopp...](https://googlesupport.co/blog/google-play-services-has-stopped/)
provides a documentation service for small business at low budget

